# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  neo - terramycin  Aντιβιοτικό με πολυβιταμίνη  2 σε 1

## nikolas_23

ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα γιατι πιστευω οτι μπορει να βοηθησει αρκετα.

πριν  λιγες μερες το αρσενικο ζεμπρακι μου εκει που ηταν καλα ταιζε τα μωρα  και πετουσε χαρουμενο μεσα σε μια ωρα εχασε ολο του το κεφι και εκατσε  στον πατο του κλουβιου με το κεφαλι μεσα στα φτερα ουτε οταν πηγενα  κοντα δεν κουνιωταν.πηγα σε γνωστο μου με κτηνιατρικα και μου εδωσε  μερικα πραγματα που μπορουν να με βοηθησουν σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις τα  παραθετω λοιπον εδω για οσους ενδιαφεροντε..

Neo-Terramycin:ειναι σε σακουλακι 100g περιεχει και πολυβηταμινη μεσα
Συνδυασμος  δυο ευρεος φασματος αντιβιοτικων για ελεγχο και θεραπεια νοσηματων  αναπνευστικου και πεπτικου συστηματος τιμη:περιπου 4ευρω

τροπος χρησης:μισο κουταλακι του γλυκου σε μισο λιτρο νερο μαζι με μισο κουταλακι ηλεκτολυτες 

αν  το πουλι δεν μπορει να πιει μονο του του δεινουμε μερικες σταγονες με  συριγγα καθε μια ωρα σχεδον οταν μπορει να πιει μονο του βαζουμε στην  ποτηστρα και δεν το αφηνουμε το ιδιο πανω απο μια μερα...

εκανα  αυτα και το πουλι μετα απο 3 ωρες ηταν  σαν να μην εγινε τπτ.ελπιζω να  μην σας κουρασα με τα πολλα λογια και τα πολλα ορθογραφικα μου.

----------


## jk21

ειναι αντιβιοτικο της ομαδας τρων τετρακυκλινων και συγκεκριμενα περιεχει την ουσια οξυτετρακυκλινη .αυτο που ανεφερες ειναι για εσωτερικη χρηση και δεν πρεπει να συγχεεται με την σκονη ιδιας ονομασιας που υπαρχει στα φαρμακεια για δερματικη χρηση σε μολυσμενες πληγες. ειναι θεωρητικη αντιβιοτικο ευρεως φασματος αλλα με τον καιρο η χρηση τετρακυκλινων χωρις ελεγχο για κακως εννοουμενη προληπτικη χρηση ,εχει σημιουργησει αρκετα ανθεκτικα στελεχη  μικροβιων στις ουσιες αυτες
πχ για την ουσια που μιλαμε εδω
http://www.scribd.com/doc/54232212/4AntimicroviakaN  σελ 54   αναφερερει χαρακτηριστικα για την δημιουργια ανθεκτικων στελεχων απο echerichia coli  (e -coli ) και σαλμονελλας εναντι αυτης  (δεν σημαινει οτι ολα στα στελεχη ειναι ανθεκτικα αλλα αρκετα ) 

παρτομοιες ουσιες αλλα αλλες τετρακυκλινες ειναι η astricyclin και η sivotine (χλωροτετρακυκλινη ) ,η vibramycin και η ornicure (δοξυκυκλινη )  και αλλα ...

ειναι ουσιες βακτηριστατικες και οχι βακτηριοκτονες ολες με αποτελεσμα αν δινονται για 1-2 μερες ειναι λογικο να μην εχουν αποτελεσμα αλλα να πρεπει να δοθουν οσες  μερες απαιτει ο κυκλος της εκαστοτε ασθνενειας που υποπτευεται απο τα συμπτωματα ή με εξετασεις μικροβιολογικες εχει διαπιστωσει καποιος γιατρος  .πιστευω λοιπον οτι κατι αλλο ειχε το πουλακι ωστε να μην εμφανιστει ξανα το προβλημα .

παντως πραγματι το φαρμακο αυτο που ανεφερες ανηκει στην κατηγορια εκεινων που εχουν ελεγχθει απο τις κρατικες υπηρεσιες ως προς την καταλληλοτητα του για χρηση κηνιατρικη και ως προς την περιεκτικοτητα του στην καταλληλη συγκεντρωση στην ουσια που λεει οτι εχει.δεν ειναι ολα τα σκευασματα (και ειδικα αυτα των πετ σοπ ) με αντιστοιχη εγκριση ειτε των ντοπιων ειτε αλλω ευρωπαικων κρατικων αρχων

----------


## nikolas_23

πιστευω οτι οποια αντιβιοση και αν την κανουμε χρηση χωρις λογο στο τελος δεν θα κανει τπτ γτ τα μικροβια δεν θα πεθαινουν λογικα θα εχουν αντισοματα απεναντι στο φαρμακο...φαρμακα μονο οταν πρεπει.οπως ειπα και πιο πανω εμενα το πουλακι ηταν ετοιμο να πεθανει τωρα ειναι οκ και εχει κανει και δευτερη φωλια

----------


## mitsman

μετα απο χορηγησην αντιβιωσης εβαλες το πουλακι να γεννησει???

----------


## nikolas_23

μετα απο 35 μερες δεν εκανε??

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω Νικο....ρωταω γιατι δεν ξερω!!!
Πηγαν ολα καλα???

----------


## nikolas_23

οταν εγινε αυτο ειχε μωρα και ταιζε το ζευγαρι ομως μολις επαθε αυτο χωρισα τον πατερα και εμεινε η μανα μονη και μεγαλωσε τα μωρα τωρα ολα ειναι μια χαρα τα μωρα χωρισαν απο την μανα και η μανα με τον πατερα που εγινε καλα την επομενη μερα κιολας ειναι μαζι και εχουν φωλια χτεσ την τελειωσαν

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ στη θεση σου στο παρελθον εχω αντιδρασει με τον ιδιο τροπο και πιο σπασμωδικο .φετος χωρις κανενα φαρμακο ,με πουλακι ξαφνικα σε κατασταση οπως λες και συ ,περιγραφοντας τα συμπτωματα (οι κουτσουλιες ηταν οκ ) σε καποιο κτηνιατρο ,τον ακουσα ( εδω και καποιο διαστημα με εχει πεισει σε αυτο ) να μην δωσω τιποτα και να το φερω σε ζεστη και το πουλακι εγινε σε 1-2  μερες πληρως καλα .βιαστηκα να το φερω σε επαφη ξανα οπως εσυ με τον αρσενικο του ,κατι που  επισης ηταν λαθος αλλα ευτυχως οπως μαλλον και το ευχομαι να ειναι οριστικο ,τη γλιτωσες και συ !

----------


## nikolas_23

δεν γινοταν να το παω καπου ποιο ζεστα απο το σπιτι μου μεσα το ειχα το ζευγαρι οχι εξω δεν ξερω τι επαθε τοτε και εγινε ετσι δεν ηξερα τι αλλο να κανω ετοιμο να πεθανει ηταν δεν αντιδρουσε σε τπτ σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις νομιζω οτι ολοι κανουμε οτι περναει απο το χερι μας να το προλαβουμε ασε που πρωτη φορα  μου ετυχε τοτε κατι τετοιο και τα επαθα ολα

----------


## jk21

Η μεταφορα σε θερμοτερο περιβαλλον (πληροφοριακα ) γινεται ανεξαρτητα αν εχει καποιο κρυωμα ή οχι  γιατι  μειωνουμε τις αναγκες του για  ενεργεια .συνηθως οταν αρρωσταινουν τα πουλια συχνα αδυνατιζουν ειτε απο την διαρροια ειτε απο αλλους παραγοντες .ενα θερμοτερο περιβαλλον βοηθα στο να υπαρχουν μεγαλυτερα αποθεματα ενεργειας οταν αυτο δεν μπορει καν να φαει  .

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ οτι εγραψα ειναι αυτο που πιο σοβαροι ανθρωποι απο εμενα ,καταλληλοι για να το προτεινουμε ,μου ειπανε .εγω σου ειπα οτι σε παρομοια κατασταση ενηργησα πριν 1 μολις χρονο (οσο και να μιλω *και να μιλουσα* κατα της καταχρησης φαρμακων ) σπασμωδικα ,αγχωμενος απο την <<στιγμη >> .τωρα που μιλαμε ψυχραιμα και ενω αυτο που γραφουμε θα το διαβαζουν ισως παμπολλα ατομα στην πορεια των χρονων ψαχνοντας ισως πληροφοριες στο google για αντιβιωσεις  (απειρα πιθανοτα ) ,οφειλα απλα να επισημανω οτι και εσυ ειπες :  <<φαρμακα οταν πρεπει >>  και να συμπληρωσω το  << οπως πρεπει>> και εδω ειναι η σαφης διαφωνια μου οτι ακομα και χρησιμο να ηταν το φαρμακο , με 1-2 μερες χορηγηση δεν  θα ελυνε οριστικα το προβλημα γιατι η αιτια θα επανεμφανιζοταν .αυτο εχω μαθει για τις αντιβιωσεις  οχι μονο τις κτηνιατρικες αλλα και τις ανθρωπινες.θελουν αναλογα με την νοσο ,καποιο αριθμο ημερων χορηγησης ακομα να εχουν φυγει εντελως τα συμπτωματα  και επισης τακτικη χρηση τους ανα 8ωρο ή 12ωρο στη διαρκεια μιας ημερας (αδιαλυτες ) ή χορηγηση στο νερο στη διαρκεια της ημερας .αφου ο χρονος που καποια mg εχουν  δρασει ειναι συγκεκριμενος

----------


## nikolas_23

τωρα καταλαβα παντος εγω τυχαιρος ημουν μαλλον

----------


## jimi gats

για το φαρμακο αυτο εχω να πω οτι το χρησιμοποιω σε δυσκολες περπτωσεις και οχι για ψυλου πηδημα....
Οσον αφορα τη δοδολογια η σωστη ειανι μισο κουταλακι σε 1 λιτρο νερο.

----------


## jk21

τα φαρμακα γενικως δεν πρεπει να τα δινουμε για ψυλλου πηδημα ! παντως ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ αν διαβασεις αναλυτικα τα στοιχεια για τις τετρακυκλινες που ειχα παραθεσει στο Νικολα ,ναι μεν πρεπει να τις προτιμουμε σαν πιο ηπιες απο καποια αλλα ισχυροτερα φαρμακα (για να αποφευγεται η καταχρηση του αν δεν ειναι αναγκαια )  ,αλλα αφου  εχει γινει τεστ ευασθησιας και το μικροβιο δεν ειναι ανθεκτικο σε αυτες .Δυστυχως ενω παλιοτερα ηταν πολυ ισχυρες (οι ουσιες σαν αυτη του φαρμακου που συζηταμε ) ,η χρηση τους στην πτηνοτροφια κυριως αλλα και στα πτηνα σαν τα δικα μας ( υπαρχουν απο χρονια πολλα φαρμακα στο χωρο με αυτη την κατηγορια ουσιων ) για κακως εννοουμενη προληπτικη χρηση δημιουργησε  ανθεκτικοτητα τους απο αρκετα στελεχη μικροβιων .ετσι λοιπον ενω καποτε χτυπουσαν καθε e coli που ειχανε να αντιμετωπισουνε ,τωρα αλλα στελεχη τα χτυπουν και σε αλλα υπαρχει ανθεκτικοτητα .

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα σας ,εγώ όχι σαν επιβεβαίωση του κ.Δημήτρη ο οποίος μας βοηθά με πολύ κόπο,αλλά για να δοθεί  μεγαλύτερη σημασία σε αυτό που είπε , το οποίο δυστυχώς με όση εμπειρία και να έχω κάνω,  αλλά πιστεύω και οι περισσότεροι κάνουν , θα πω πως : ότι και να λέμε τώρα σε ηρεμία και χωρίς επικείμενο πρόβλημα ,σε θετική περίπτωση και ιδιαίτερα εάν είναι κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πουλί τα χάνουμε και αλλόφρονες πιάνουμε και το ποτίζουμε ότι ν΄είναι . Είναι λάθος και καλά μας λέει για να το θυμόμαστε ... όταν πρέπει .

----------


## jk21

παλια το ειχα παθει γιαννη και γω αυτο που λες.προσφατα εγω που κανω κηρυγμα αν δεν ειχα πριν καποιους μηνες καποιο καλο φιλο με επιστημονικες γνωσεις στο θεμα να στηριξει και να επιμεινει ,τα ιδια θα εκανα πανω στο αγχος μου.ξερω ποσο ευκολο ειναι να παρασυρθουμε για αυτο και γινομαι φορτικος στο θεμα ,επιμενοντας

----------


## jimi gats

Το θεμα με τις αντιβιωσεις ισχυει οχι μονο για τις τετρακυκλινες αλλα για ολες τις ααντιβιωσεις..Αν τις χρησιμοποιουμε χωρις λογο και μαλιστα προληπτικα τότε τα μικροβια ισχυροποιουνται...

----------


## jk21

σαφεστατα για ολες !!! σε αυτες η δουλεια δυστυχως εχει γινει μερικως ... το θεμα ειναι οτι δινουμε ανεξαιρετως περιπτωσεων και χωρις γνωματευση κινολονες που ειναι σχεδον το εσχατο οπλο.περα απο την περιπτωση κινδυνου σηψης μελων ή συνολικα του οργανισμου σε σοβαρα χτυπηματα ή πληγες που οσο εχω καταλαβει προτεινονται απο τους γιατρους γιατι ο χρονος δεν περιμενει και τα πιθανα μικροβια χτυπιουνται κυριως απο αυτες (πχ χρυσιζων σταφυλοκοκκος και καποια αλλα βακτηρια) ,καθε αλλη χρηση πρεπει να ειναι ειτε μετα απο εξετασεις ,ειτε ως εσχατη λυση ,ειτε αμα ο ιδιος ο γιατρος απο τα συμπτωματα κρινει οτι ειναι αναγκαιες .στα κτηνιατρικα σκευασματα οταν μιλαμε για κινολονες συνηθως μιλαμε για το   baytril (enrofloxacin ) .αν γινει καταχρηση σε αυτο και δημιουργηθουν ανθεκτικα στελεχη (ηδη εχουν αρχισει να δημιουργουνται οπως πληροφορουμε ) Ζητω που καεικαμε !!!!! να δουμε με τι θα αντιμετωπιζουμε τα μικροβια μετα .....

----------

